# Daughter seems to have lost interest



## Sallysue1 (6 March 2022)

Hi, all advice appreciated.
After a year of loaning a pony , we took the plunge of buying one for our daughter last January. He is an absolute dream a good to do in all ways. 
However, our 15 year old daughter appears to be lacking in full commitment . She’s more than happy to leave lots of the jobs to us and my husband keeps doing them despite me trying to urge him to ensure she takes more responsibility . She doesn’t keep track of when needs new hay bales/ feed etc or when he needs new shoes etc and expects us to have done all the arranging for this ( we are on a livery yard where the farrier comes once a week). I can only get to the yard at weekends and my husband takes daughter in the week. She was complaining yesterday that she wouldn’t be able to hack him as his shoes weren’t done as I hadn’t sorted it out with the yard manager! She rides several times a week but social life and other things always seem to take priority. The other teenagers at the yard of similar age , appear to show much more commitment and ‘drive’. She appears to have no goals with the pony at all other than wanting to ride now and again which she does seem to enjoy. She appears very aloof and anti social at the yard too and to me it appears rude to others. 
To be honest, she is also like this in all other areas of her life currently. She appears to be going through a really disrespectful phase and lacks any enthusiasm for anything .

we had words last night due to all of the above and I really feel we should sell the pony. I know he would be so much more appreciated by someone else who would do much more with him as he is capable of a lot. However, as you can imagine, the prospect of selling him has just caused yet more upset at home and more anger towards me.

am I expecting too much?


----------



## stangs (6 March 2022)

If she's lost interest in everything, not just horses, then I'd be worried something else is going on in her personal or school life.


----------



## Sallysue1 (6 March 2022)

stangs said:



			If she's lost interest in everything, not just horses, then I'd be worried something else is going on in her personal or school life.
		
Click to expand...




stangs said:



			If she's lost interest in everything, not just horses, then I'd be worried something else is going on in her personal or school life.
		
Click to expand...

well, I perhaps haven’t worded it well. She’s very interested in her appearance and clothes. But nothing aspirational or focussed if that makes sense.


----------



## Amymay (6 March 2022)

I don’t see anything wrong with you being more actively involved with organising the day to day needs of the horse - as part of an ongoing conversation around his requirements.  Shoes are easy - you have a booking every five weeks (made each time horse is shod).  We’d all like to think our teenagers are organised and confident enough to do some of the things we expect of them. The reality is often different.  Be involved as a family.  But also ask her if she is feeling like she would like a break from horse ownership.


----------



## Sallysue1 (6 March 2022)

Thank you……
I don’t think it helps that it isn’t really me that takes her to the yard. It’s more my husband and I manage to get there maybe once or possibly twice at the weekend. 
however he’s not the best at organising things either!


----------



## SO1 (6 March 2022)

Maybe a share would work with a teenager who is more committed and can help with some of the equine admin of checking enough hay etc so your daughter rides a couple of times a week and another person a few times a week with a view to possibly selling the pony is a years time so it is a gradual weaning off the pony rather than a short sharp parting.


----------



## milliepops (6 March 2022)

My parents would have insisted my pony was sold at this age, if i had stopped taking responsibility for him... but then, it was made abundantly clear that i was 100% responsible for all of his care at the point they agreed that i could have a horse. they barely know one end of a horse from the other so they were not going to get involved other than make sure i could be at the yard when i needed to .

 So i knew what the score was and acted accordingly. it sound like you and your husband need to decide what you are prepared to help with and what is her job wrt this horse, and then the 3 of you need a discussion about who is in charge of what element of his care, and then stick to it.  you and he need to be a united front otherwise she won't know what the boundaries are.

i agree a share might help plug some gaps.


----------



## SO1 (6 March 2022)

She is 15 there are going to be exams and possibly boys coming on to the scene. 

I think it is good for young people to have some responsibility but at the same I think being a teenager is the time to have a bit of freedom. There is a lot of pressure from school and peers at that age and perhaps having a sharer means she keeps the pony and has riding and the yard as an outlet but still has time to do other persuits as will your husband and you.


----------



## Sallysue1 (6 March 2022)

Yes I agree. Neither my husband nor I have much of an idea about horses but we've learnt along the way. Husband is much more lenient than me though and does alot more in terms of 'practical jobs' . He won't actually go near the pony though as he is scared! im at the yard far less due to work commitments but i do a bit more with the pony eg sometimes bring him in from the field etc if daughter cant due to illness etc . 

i think also one of the problems as that husband doesn't see the issue in the same way as i do though either. 

it just frustrates me that she doesn't show more passion. There is never a thank you either.


----------



## Sallysue1 (6 March 2022)

Whilst I think sharing is a really really good idea, I don’t think she’ll be happy with that option. I don’t think she’ll like that idea of someone else riding him.


----------



## milliepops (6 March 2022)

it's really tricky. i used to help a family where the mother was keen and the teen was not, she only really continued riding because her mum did all the chores. I had really mixed feelings about that but then my opinions are shaped by having little to no help from my parents at all.
I really wanted my horse so did it all willingly. 
I understand that teenagers have lots of other competing priorities but i don't think it's unrealistic to understand that a horse is a huge commitment in terms of time and also £.  (who pays for this horse btw?)   so one approach would be to be slightly harder on her in terms of - if you like riding and want to keep the horse for yourself, then you have to step up and take the responsibility for his care.  another approach would be, if you want us to keep the horse and don't want to make the sacrifices to look after him fully, then there will be a share because someone has to fill in the gap.  them's the options.....?

a 15yo is presumably mature enough to understand that sometimes life is about tough choices? I'm not a parent, only reflecting on my own experience


----------



## Sallysue1 (6 March 2022)

Thank you …..

Yes we pay for all of it. I have a really high pressured job too.

daughter currently doesn’t have a job but she’d find it difficult to fit one in with the school commitments too really.

Unfortunately she’s not the greatest at jobs around the house either. She’s extremely untidy and last minute.com. Academically very capable but puts in the bare minimum and gets high grades! But the disrespect is the real deal breaker and the general level of ‘expectation’ she has is quite upsetting to me personally. 

just really wish we could turn back the clock and have stayed with the loan horse instead !! 🙄


----------



## Lindylouanne (6 March 2022)

Lack of drive, commitment and passion would have had me selling the pony long ago. Those are not things you can instil, they have to come from within.


----------



## Sallysue1 (6 March 2022)

Yes, problem is that there is a distinct lack of drive in anything at all 🙄


----------



## SO1 (6 March 2022)

She can't have everything at this age she should be able to understand logic. 5 options. 

Option 1.
She is responsible for pony care. Lists of jobs she is responsible for in return for you paying for pony. 
Option 2
Get a sharer she is only responsible for pony care on her days. Sharer responsible for checking enough supplies, shoes etc and reporting to you. If pony a larger pony you may get an adult sharer. 
Option 3
Daughter gets part time job and pays for assistance on those days  
Option 4 
Pony goes on to part livery if you can afford it and daughter just goes when she feels like it but at least 3 times a week so pony gets enough exercise 
Option 5
Sell pony. 



Sallysue1 said:



			Whilst I think sharing is a really really good idea, I don’t think she’ll be happy with that option. I don’t think she’ll like that idea of someone else riding him.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## meleeka (6 March 2022)

I was 15 once and lost count of the number of times my mum threatened to sell my pony.  I’d say if you are going to suggest/threaten it at least give her something she can improve on to make it not happen.  For example there’s no point in saying “I’m selling the pony because you are rude”.  She’s 15 and won’t be able to see that.  Saying “I’m selling the pony because you need to be more responsible” won’t help either if you are still doing everything for her.  You have to have clear rules that she’ll be able to stick by.

I’d also say, before being too hasty, my pony kept me out of a whole load of trouble when I was young.  I couldn’t go off the rails too much because I always had to go and do the pony.  It did curb my social life a bit, but looking back that was actually a blessing!

She won’t always be 15.  She’ll grow up and be a much nicer person.  I was an awful teen but came good in the end


----------



## Starzaan (6 March 2022)

Sallysue1 said:



			Hi, all advice appreciated.
After a year of loaning a pony , we took the plunge of buying one for our daughter last January. He is an absolute dream a good to do in all ways.
However, our 15 year old daughter appears to be lacking in full commitment . She’s more than happy to leave lots of the jobs to us and my husband keeps doing them despite me trying to urge him to ensure she takes more responsibility . She doesn’t keep track of when needs new hay bales/ feed etc or when he needs new shoes etc and expects us to have done all the arranging for this ( we are on a livery yard where the farrier comes once a week). I can only get to the yard at weekends and my husband takes daughter in the week. She was complaining yesterday that she wouldn’t be able to hack him as his shoes weren’t done as I hadn’t sorted it out with the yard manager! She rides several times a week but social life and other things always seem to take priority. The other teenagers at the yard of similar age , appear to show much more commitment and ‘drive’. She appears to have no goals with the pony at all other than wanting to ride now and again which she does seem to enjoy. She appears very aloof and anti social at the yard too and to me it appears rude to others.
To be honest, she is also like this in all other areas of her life currently. She appears to be going through a really disrespectful phase and lacks any enthusiasm for anything .

we had words last night due to all of the above and I really feel we should sell the pony. I know he would be so much more appreciated by someone else who would do much more with him as he is capable of a lot. However, as you can imagine, the prospect of selling him has just caused yet more upset at home and more anger towards me.

am I expecting too much?
		
Click to expand...

Ok I might be in the minority, but my mother scared me straight when I was 14. I refused to muck out my pony one day. So she sent him to a neighbouring farm and hid him for six weeks. She told me he had been sold because I clearly didn't care about him. 

I had to earn him back, and my god did I work hard. I never, ever refused to look after him ever again and am SO grateful for that lesson.


----------



## Red-1 (6 March 2022)

My mum would have sold the pony, had I shown such disregard. Maybe she needs help with booking shoes and buying hay, but her social life taking precedence would be the clincher. 

Maybe she would rather go back to the loan horse too? I presume you are really talking about a share, where the owner took some of the burden? 

maybe she would like more time for her social life?


----------



## PurBee (6 March 2022)

The hoops i had to go through to prove to parents i was capable of being responsible because i desperately wanted a pony.

Age 12-15 it ended up with me looking after 7 dogs, 5 cats, chickens, ducks and geese, tidying the whole house, laundry, ironing and preparing food for 9 person family, help run the b&b business, gardening, paper-round aswell as carve some time out to do actual school work i should have been doing.
No pony ever transpired. I realised later it was because i’d spend all my spare time with a pony and no longer have time to continue domestic slavery.  I was done with being cinderella and left.

Your daughter doesnt know how lucky she is. As said already, passion and drive comes from within. 
Actions speak louder than words. 
Evidently she wants everyone to do the work of the reality of caring for a pony, while she enjoy the benefits of getting to ride when she feels like it. 
It sounds harsh, but this isnt her ignoring a pair of rolling skates in the corner of the room, its an expensive and time-costly sentient creature. 
As kids we recall we have whims, and interests that come and go. You’ve given her the chance to show her dedication, seriousness, and right now, teenage years of angst are the trickiest sometimes. If vanity is apexing boys are next to figure out! Lots to be concerned about at that age. An age where we’re discovering the world, and want it all.….full of ideas of what to be/do/have/enjoy etc.

Taking the pony out of the equation might ultimately help as it’ll certainly reduce the pressure of the family arguments and money/time pressure on you and your husband. She might not like it at first, but she will undoubtedly prefer you 2 to not keep on at her about the pony, and she can always still ride at a RS to get her horse fix when that’s wanted.

When older, if horses become serious again, she can embark on it…as passion for something means we do whatever is necessary happily, to achieve.

Good luck!


----------



## JackFrost (6 March 2022)

Your daughter is learning lots :
- that it pays to be lazy
-other peoples lives don't matter
- responsibility for animals is optional
- it's ok to be rude
- aimlessness and lack of commitment are fine, others will deal with the consequences
- her own parents make a great maid and chauffer
and so on...

Give her a month to show she is 100% commited, and clear rules on what this means. Then sell if she doesn't deliver.
Tough love, but the lessons she is currently learning are not good ones to take her through life.


----------



## oldie48 (6 March 2022)

It's a long time since my daughter was riding but when she was 15 and older I did all the organisation because she had a very busy life. She did sometimes take advantage of me and on occasions I was quite cross with her but I think that's part and parcel of having teenage children. In your shoes, I'd be having a heart to heart with her, not in a "if you don't do this or that, the pony goes" sort of way more a "how's life going?" sort of way. I spent a lot of time with my daughter, despite working full time, taking her to rallies and comps, hacking out with her, sitting cleaning tack while we watched rubbish TV etc and I never regret a moment as we talked a lot and got to understand what made each of us tick. I'm not sure that any teenager feels grateful for what they are given, it's just the norm for them but my daughter certainly became more appreciative as she got older. Good luck


----------



## Equi (6 March 2022)

Actions and consequences. I think you need to talk to the husband first and get on the same page and what your expectations and realistic consequences will be.


----------



## Ambers Echo (6 March 2022)

I have no idea how these conversations are playing out in your family, but a common problem with many of these situations is that conversations about it tend to be spur of the moment and angry ones: "You're disrespectful and lazy, you don't deserve a pony" type thing.

Also quite often there is a lot of anger but not much in the way of actual consequences. Ie child drags feet, procrastinates and takes forever to do her own jobs and parent shouts at her to get on with it a lots of times but in the end does a lot of it for her.

I would wait till everyone is calm and you have enough time to have a non judgemental but frank conversation.

15 is an age where a lot of children give up becasue social lives become more important, exam pressure ramps up etc. Also mood swings are common and many children struggle to motivate themselves. Plus the adolescent brain in literally developing so fast that empathy is knocked off line for a bit. Adolescents are biologically more self centred than young children. That said, it is up to you to decide what you will help her with and what she needs to do herself.

I'd let her know that you understand that she is under pressure and also that other things are very important to her. BUt also that having a pony is a huge commitment and a huge expense and so it is only possible if she wants it enough to make sacrifices in other areas of her life. Then set out expectations clearly and ask her if she really wants to do it. Then enforce your own rules. Personally I did always sort out farrier/vet etc. And I did the mornings on school days. But my kids did the jobs after school.  And if I had finished my own horse and they were wasting time I'd literally just leave and get them to ring me when they were done. 

Good luck. If she does decide to give the pony up, try not to frame it as a failure but accept it as a mature decision that you totally understand.


----------



## irishdraft (6 March 2022)

I have just obtained a project pony for exactly this reason. Several years ago my friends daughter stamped her foot & demanded pony which she got . She did ride and do stuff with him but the dad did all the daily  looking after and driving her to lessons etc.  As time went on she did less & less  but didn't want the animal to be sold  although not actually even going to see said pony . Eventually giving up altogether without a back ward glance or word of thanks  the Dad has hung on for a couple of years because he was fond of the animal but has now passed him to me. As I'm someone who was only ever allowed a hamster and didn't acquire a horse until I worked and saved to buy one at the age of 21 I'm just flabbergasted at how entitled some children are but of course it's enabled by the parents .No offense OP x


----------



## Sallysue1 (6 March 2022)

thank you all for your replies. 
Conversations have been had today and it is clear she still wants the pony etc. She's has also asked to attend two horse events later on in the year..................
She has spent the whole afternoon at the yard today, completed all the jobs and is still there now. She even poo picked the very muddy field!
Let's see how it progresses I guess...............................................


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 March 2022)

In my book, not interested in horse = horse goes.

I was the horse mad kid who did get to have my own. My non horsey mother looked after her when I was away at school (boarding then weekly boarding) but when I was home I did everything, and willingly.

I wouldn't pussy foot about, she's pulling your strings enough already.

ETA Just seen your update. Keep her at it, no backsliding. Good luck.


----------



## Peglo (6 March 2022)

At 15 I was saving £1 from my £1.50 dinner money from school to put towards my pony, I was always there to feed at nights and put out in the mornings. (even if I’d been out all night drinking with friends I’d get myself to the stables early to get ponies out and go back to friends to be hungover 😂) and my ambition was to leave school and work so I could keep her. (That’s extreme I know but I’m a simplistic lass) boys and parties were important but not more so than the ponies. In fairness my granny sorted hay and farrier for me but my dad told me I couldn’t have a pony and I got one anyway so she was 100% my responsibility. And I accepted and appreciated that.

could you and dad sit her down and explain costs and time your both putting into her hobby and how you want her to start taking more responsibility if she’s to keep her horse. No nagging etc but just be blunt and say now she’s older she needs to step up or make the decision to sell.

ETA just seen your update. Glad the talk went ok!


----------



## Sallysue1 (6 March 2022)

She's definitely interested in the pony and always has been. She is always attentive with feed and keeping him comfortable in the stable etc. 

I guess it's just that she doesn't seem to ride as much as she did but perhaps that's also due to the Winter months? 

She also said today that she had thought dad liked doing the jobs so maybe we are giving very mixed messages here too!


----------



## honetpot (6 March 2022)

Sallysue1 said:



			Hi, all advice appreciated.
After a year of loaning a pony , we took the plunge of buying one for our daughter last January. He is an absolute dream a good to do in all ways.
However, our 15 year old daughter appears to be lacking in full commitment . She’s more than happy to leave lots of the jobs to us and my husband keeps doing them despite me trying to urge him to ensure she takes more responsibility . She doesn’t keep track of when needs new hay bales/ feed etc or when he needs new shoes etc and expects us to have done all the arranging for this ( we are on a livery yard where the farrier comes once a week). I can only get to the yard at weekends and my husband takes daughter in the week. She was complaining yesterday that she wouldn’t be able to hack him as his shoes weren’t done as I hadn’t sorted it out with the yard manager! She rides several times a week but social life and other things always seem to take priority. The other teenagers at the yard of similar age , appear to show much more commitment and ‘drive’. She appears to have no goals with the pony at all other than wanting to ride now and again which she does seem to enjoy. She appears very aloof and anti social at the yard too and to me it appears rude to others.
To be honest, she is also like this in all other areas of her life currently. She appears to be going through a really disrespectful phase and lacks any enthusiasm for anything .

we had words last night due to all of the above and I really feel we should sell the pony. I know he would be so much more appreciated by someone else who would do much more with him as he is capable of a lot. However, as you can imagine, the prospect of selling him has just caused yet more upset at home and more anger towards me.

am I expecting too much?
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the world of teenage girls. I always say to people come 13/14 it's like they grow an extra head, the child you knew disappears.
  To be fair even some adults struggle with the nuts and bolts of horse ownership. I never had my own pony as a child, and when I met people that had, they knew far more than me, rode better than I did, and I just felt one step behind. There is no sin in,'just'wanting to hack, why put your self in a position where you have to compete with others when you are just finding your feet.
  My children rode from as soon as they could sit on one, but I went out of my way to make sure having a pony was about enjoying the experience, which could be just a walk around the village. Yard politics are bad enough for adults, when girls where teenagers they kept their ear buds in and got on with the job they were doing, I was glad we were not involved in yard politics, teenage girls and some women are the pits. As my old boss would say, 'this is not a place of amusement'.
She knows when it needs shoeing, when you're running out of fodder, and I used to find it easier to do jobs, muck out etc, rather than sit in the car, while they rode. Do you really want her taking on the responsibility of  deciding when to spend money?
It's a difficult time of year to ride, it's cold and wet, and mine really stopped riding after the October half term and started the middle of this month if it was dry.
  Both my daughters gave up about seventeen, they had jobs and school, and there just wasn't enough time. As the adult in the relationship you have to be a bit pragmatic.
  I would get some schedules and event information and see if there is anything she wants to do, if she is really not that bothered, and sometimes it is hard to prise out what they are bothered about, explain it's an expensive hobby and would the money be better spent on something she really wants to do, it not a punishment, but just a change is priorities and just have the odd lesson.
  I think being the mother of a teenage girl, is almost as bad as being a teenager your self, when you are so screwed up and giving your own mother a rough time.


----------



## Ambers Echo (6 March 2022)

Good luck! I think if parents are clear about what they expect, things go smoother. I had a few rules: do you own pony being the main one. But also no competing unless the pony was fit enough. Again not angry - just matter of fact: it's not safe and unfair on the pony to compete unless you prepare your pony properly so you'll need to ride regularly if you want to do those events.

A lot of people are talking about the sacrifices they made as kids and I would have been that kid too, though I was never allowed a pony no matter what I would have been prepared to do! And the message seems to be to get rid quite quickly as soon as a child shows a loss of interest or moans about the jobs. Which is fair enough if you aren't particularly bothered if they keep the pony or not. Or especially if you are actively struggling with the cost and commitment yourselves. I was pretty quick to pull the plug on Brownies - far too much volunteering and craft-type requirements for me!

But I would also say that my girls having their ponies has been wonderful for me and for the girls even though we did go through some wobbly patches where they struggled not to moan about the jobs. But having ponies through adolescence kept them on the straight and narrow. So many times they would turn down a party or come home early because they knew they had to get up in the morning. I also think having the ponies was something we bonded over. I loved taking them competing. I think it was good for their emotional health, good for them physically and good for our relationship. I was keen for it to work out and willing to cut them some slack when they struggled. I mean how many threads do we have on here where adults are saying hard it all feels and how they are meh about riding! It is hard, hard work. But has huge rewards too in all sorts of ways.


----------



## Sallysue1 (6 March 2022)

thank you soooo much!! 
blimey, yes, the mother of a teenage girl is definitely the hardest job I have had yet! not helped when I reflect upon how awful I was at 15 myself.

Yep, that's us. Daughter actually aiming to keep out of things with airpods in, then us pottering about doing things . I go through phases of quite liking the jobs due to them keeping me busy when I am there and definitely thankful that they keep me away from the dreaded adult yard politics- I had never anticipated quite what that would be like!

She actually also said today that one of the reasons she doesn't always ride is that she likes to ride on her own and the arena isn't often free to do that. She does love her hacking!

So maybe we are actually doing ok ??!!

Roll on the summer months.


----------



## TGM (6 March 2022)

You've had lots of good advice and glad to hear things are improving.  One thing I would add, though, is to keep in mind how much having a pony can keep teenagers out of trouble at an age where there are all sorts of temptations and distractions.  Just the fact that she has a routine where she has to go and care for the pony regularly means she is less likely to be drawn into undesirable activities.  So whilst you are right not to tolerate things like the rudeness, don't be too quick to get rid of the pony, it could be counter productive!


----------



## milliepops (6 March 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Good luck! I think if parents are clear about what they expect, things go smoother. I had a few rules: do you own pony being the main one. But also no competing unless the pony was fit enough. Again not angry - just matter of fact: it's not safe and unfair on the pony to compete unless you prepare your pony properly so you'll need to ride regularly if you want to do those events.

A lot of people are talking about the sacrifices they made as kids and I would have been that kid too, though I was never allowed a pony no matter what I would have been prepared to do! And the message seems to be to get rid quite quickly as soon as a child shows a loss of interest or moans about the jobs. Which is fair enough if you aren't particularly bothered if they keep the pony or not. Or especially if you are actively struggling with the cost and commitment yourselves. I was pretty quick to pull the plug on Brownies - far too much volunteering and craft-type requirements for me!

But I would also say that my girls having their ponies has been wonderful for me and for the girls even though we did go through some wobbly patches where they struggled not to moan about the jobs. But having ponies through adolescence kept them on the straight and narrow. So many times they would turn down a party or come home early because they knew they had to get up in the morning. I also think having the ponies was something we bonded over. I loved taking them competing. I think it was good for their emotional health, good for them physically and good for our relationship. I was keen for it to work out and willing to cut them some slack when they struggled. I mean how many threads do we have on here where adults are saying hard it all feels and how they are meh about riding! It is hard, hard work. But has huge rewards too in all sorts of ways.
		
Click to expand...

it may be different as you are horsey tho AE.
My parents put a lot more support and encouragement into Brownies, for example!  they though that was giving me useful skills etc.  Likewise music lessons and even ballet    They were financially stretched by my pony and so if there was any faltering on my part it would have suited them better to not have the £ commitment and the tie of an animal they didn't really know much about, and weren't attached to  

as it happens i gave everything else up and remained resolutely determined to have the pony, which they have finally come to terms with lolol


----------



## Ambers Echo (6 March 2022)

Yes I am clearly biased towards the horses!  That said, I have seen some of kids' friends with non horsey parents get rid very quickly. Which did make me sad tbh. I felt that all kids have periods where they struggle  with any hobby that requires a lot of commitment and selling on too quickly just felt harsh. Plus at least one of those kids replaced her pony with drugs, alcohol and unsuitable boys!!

I agree it is totally different if the parents actually are struggling to afford it - but I am not getting that impression from the OP.


----------



## poiuytrewq (6 March 2022)

I’ve not read all replies sorry! 
I was the mother of a teenage girl with a horse and I never expected her to remind me of farrier apts or when hay was needed etc. I had my own so that sort of stuff was kept on top of anyway.
She lost interest gradually, I thought at first it was because her older horse could no longer do what she wanted. We had years of arguing about it and eventually I took him on. She got a new one (off her own back) swiftly lost interest in that too. 
I tried at first but not for long. He’s on full/permemant loan to my friend. I won’t ever take him back and I won’t allow her to either (although if at any point he’s homeless of course I’ll have him back) 
My parents did nothing when I was a teenage owner, other than lifts to and from the yard. 
I just think I’d they are really into it they will want to do the chores (I loved it) if not get ride while you can. 
She’s old enough to take responsibility with support if it’s something she really wants. 
They are too expensive and take too much time and dedication if your hearts not in it. 
I still have her old horse. He makes my life difficult but I accept that’s my fault. I should have put a stop to it sooner but I love him to bits so don’t resent that. 
Put your foot down now before it’s too late.


----------



## pistolpete (6 March 2022)

I have seen this on so many yards. Parents taking up so much slack because they don’t want to put their foot down. Drop her off at yard and pick her up two hours later.


----------



## Ambers Echo (7 March 2022)

I was also just wondering if the other teens on the yard are excluding her? She might be aloof because people aren’t being very nice and she’s protecting herself? Yards can be horrific and our worst periods of apparent lack of interest coincided with the girls being excluded. And when they did ride they were pulled apart - so not surprisingly lost enthusiasm. Luckily they had each other and when I realised what was happening we started riding much later when the arena was empty. And then left that busy yard for a much quieter one. 

Also if she is caring for the pony but not that interested in riding, that is far better than the other way around. Lots of fully committed owners don’t ride much in winter.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 March 2022)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			WTF?! 😱😱😱 I feel that this is somewhat of an over reaction. JF's points were pretty valid to be fair, though I would play Devils advocate in that most teenagers are like this 🤷‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

It's only Dunroamin kicking off under her latest username, SLH. Just ignore.

I'm clearly a tough parent. I wouldn't and didn't pander to teenage mood changes. They were expected to behave and to get on with it, and mostly they did. We were always there for them if they had genuine issues, though, to help them deal with them.


----------



## oldie48 (7 March 2022)

Just reflecting on having the "drugs" talk with my daughter to which she replied by saying if she needed a "high" she could just go cross country. Trouble is, when she did, I often felt the need for something to take the edge off! Not that I did, of course, just settled for a cup of coffee once she and her horse completed and came home safe and sound.


----------



## jkitten (7 March 2022)

I think you've had some really good advice in terms of the responsibility/chores aspect of it, the importance of taking a balances approach and setting clear expectations, possibly teach her something about time management, etc. I don't have anything to add to that, since I'm not a parent.

However, I do just want to chime in on the 'she doesn't have any ambitions with the pony/want to do more than hack', because I genuinely don't think there's anything wrong with that. If anything, in today's fast-paced world it is healthy to have a hobby that just helps you unwind, rather than add to the pressure. I was once a horse-obsessed girl who stopped riding about your daughter's age, and part of the reason was exactly this. I was at an age where all my peers at the yard were really trying to up their game in terms of competing, etc, and that just never interested me at all. Just to be clear I am not an unambitious person in general, but for me horses were always about the opposite of that, just fun exercise and partnership with the animal. Feeling like that wasn't 'enough' kind of ruined what was one of the great pleasures of my life as a teenager. It wasn't until my mid-30's that I came back to it, largely because I realised I'm an adult now, and I don't have to do anything I don't want to with my free time and energy. So now I share a horse (and will definitely try to buy if at some point that arrangement stops working) who I just do basic flatwork with, pop a few simple jumps for fun, and hack. I love it, and it really helps me unwind from the pressures of work and life. No matter how stressed I feel from work or whatever when I arrive at the yard, I always leave feeling relaxed and clear-headed. This is an extremely valuable thing for anyone to have, and if your daughter is getting something similar out of her 'unambitious' riding, I would strong urge you to consider that worthwhile in and of itself, especially as she is no doubt dealing with a lot of pressure in other areas of her life right now (none of this to say she shouldn't be expected to keep up her end of the chores bargain, I'm purely talking about riding here).

Glad it sounds like you are working things out generally, and best of luck with it all!


----------



## Winters100 (9 March 2022)

15 is a tricky age, but at least as a parent you do have the upper hand.

I would sit her down at the right moment, not when you are feeling angry or irritated, and credit her with the intelligence to understand the situation.  Listen to what she finds difficult about this, and give her the options.  Explain to her that horse ownership is not for everyone, that there is no shame in selling, and let the decision of sell or not be hers, but be very clear that you will support keeping the pony and pay for the keep only if certain conditions are kept.  Horse ownership is a huge responsibility, so I would not present selling the horse as a punishment, but just explain that if you do not want a hobby which comes with such a commitment then there are other ways to ride, for example a share or lessons elsewhere.

Learning to be organised and responsible is something that she has to learn at some point, but in your shoes I would rather give her the tools to do it rather than doing it for her.  Explain to her that she needs to set reminders for things like farriers and vaccines, and that at 15 she really is old enough to manage this herself.

Good luck with it. The teenage years are difficult for everyone, but if you can open the lines of communication, give her some clear boundaries while listening to her point of view and making sure that she knows that she is part of the decision making process, then hopefully you will come to an agreement that she can stick to.


----------



## scats (11 March 2022)

My parents weren’t horsey, but were very supportive.  My mum did used to sort the horses feet out for me (well, the farrier used to ring her every 6 weeks to book them in) but the care was completely down to me.  I was dropped off and picked up.  If I had lost interest, the pony would have gone.
I grew up on a huge yard and stayed there til I was 30, so I saw it all over the years.  The kids whose parents did the work for them pretty much all inevitably ended up giving up.


----------



## Birker2020 (11 March 2022)

Sallysue1 said:



			well, I perhaps haven’t worded it well. She’s very interested in her appearance and clothes. But nothing aspirational or focussed if that makes sense.
		
Click to expand...

I was like that when I had my first horse aged 17.  I'd met someone a lot older than me when I worked at their workplace and fallen for them and wanted to spend all my time with them. It just so happened that it coincided with my first horse having been bought for me. She turned out to be a nightmare, rearing, bucking and bolting and Mum and Dad forbade me from riding her as she was so dangerous, so I wasn't interested in her much anyway and had what I felt was valid excuse, she ended up taking a bit of a backseat whilst I spent all the time with the new bloke.

Mum and Dad were furious and we sold her as a brood mare as she was unrideable, she broke an experts ankle when she came out to 'fix her' for us and I didn't have another horse until some years later when I was more mature.

Are you sure your daughter isn't seeing a boy and this is why she is showing disinterest now?


----------



## Hallo2012 (11 March 2022)

we had this issue with SD......

we had lovely easy genuine pony, turn his hoof to anything sort.

at 11/12/13yo she was keen but obviously limited in terms of chores/responsibility-fair enough.

at 14 we started asking her to do more, change rugs, poo pick etc on the days she was with us, help bath the pony, get up and turn out etc (all with help and supervision and the ponies are at home so no issue with travel)

the number of times she forgot, or did half a job or did really silly dangerous things like leaving stable doors and gates open or not fastening rugs before turning out purely because her head and heart weren't in it..... and in addition to this wanting to ride became something she would ask about if she had literally not a thing else to do, and the weather was perfect etc

we had several calm, sit own discussions with her, explained we we couldn't keep a pony for her to ride once a fortnight etc and that she was old enough to start thinking for herself and being more organised (and by that i only mean tidying up, putting things away, locking up, brushing the pony off, remembering to poo pick, remembering to rug up etc.......ALL the actual organizing was still done by me)

long term nothing changed and by 15 it was pretty obvious whilst she loved the pony, she wasn't  at all interested in making him a priority.

it was stressing me and OH to death, constantly chasing her, working long hours to pay for a pony she wasn't fussed about etc, and me trimming feet, clipping,cleaning tack and keeping the pony fit and schooled for her.

she showed very minimal interest in his sale, and zero interest in horses since (i do have a youngster she could potter about on if she ever wanted)

if the signs are there id say the writing is on the wall, a calm discussion away from the yard needs to be had. suggest she can have riding lessons whenever she wants if the pony is sold?

ETA-by 15yo i was doing all the organising for a yard of 3 or 4 horses, attending to feed hay bedding needs etc, keeping track of farrier dentist etc, working out fitness plans and schooling exercises, and doing all the clipping, washing, tack etc.
i worked on a SJ yard at weekends, helping break youngsters and riding ponies for clients.

by 15/16 if they want it-they ARE capable of working for it and getting on and doing it.


----------



## scats (12 March 2022)

Hallo2012 said:



			ETA-by 15yo i was doing all the organising for a yard of 3 or 4 horses, attending to feed hay bedding needs etc, keeping track of farrier dentist etc, working out fitness plans and schooling exercises, and doing all the clipping, washing, tack etc.
i worked on a SJ yard at weekends, helping break youngsters and riding ponies for clients.

by 15/16 if they want it-they ARE capable of working for it and getting on and doing it.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this.  I was doing my own ponies with no help at the age of 10.  I loved every second of it and doing it all on my own was such a big deal for me.  I’m always surprised when people say that they have to give their 15-year olds a hand on the yard.  By 15 I was breaking and schooling ponies for people and regularly being left to look after several horses on my own, including my own jumping ponies.


----------



## Wheresthehoofpick (21 March 2022)

Mum of 16 yr and 13 yr old girls here.

I think it has been a really tough couple of years.  Things like horses have been a lifesaver when we couldn't do anything else.  Right now mine are desperately trying to find their feet , discover a bit of freedom and just remember how to be.  

My daughter only wants to pootle in walk on her gorgeous cob but she is out in the fresh air, off her phone and being in the moment. She is poo picking at the weekends and contributing towards shoes with her baby sitting earnings.  I do the rest and my friends are having a great time keeping her bombproof horse busy while I ride mine.  

As with all things teen - clear expectations (we have to write them down!). Consistency between parents and a lot of wine for you is the answer.


----------

